# slightly neo-baroque, slightly not: 'The Rivers' suite cycle



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm doing a 3 suite cycle (each with a different instrument oddly enough, and they're not all in just one key for all the movements). pretty much done with the first one (guitar), I don't suspect there to be any drastic changes to it so figured I'd go ahead and post it.


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok finished the violin suite!






guitar suite

violin suite

just gotta get on with that harp suite now!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Consider selling the violin one to the CIA as a new form of torture.

More because of the god-awful software instrument used than your writing. Know anybody that plays violin?


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Consider selling the violin one to the CIA as a new form of torture.
> 
> More because of the god-awful software instrument


 XD hahahah yea I know what you mean, doesn't really do the writing any justice. Unfortunately, no I don't happen to know of anyone who plays violin, let alone is into classical music. I'm a bit isolated in this neck of the woods it seems.


----------

